# Astra Resources Jaydeep Biswas and Silvana De Cianni



## salesjim (29 October 2012)

Was looking for information about Astra Resources i believe that they are ASX listed, the company i believe is run by Silvana De Cianni and Jaydeep Biswas. 

I cant seem to find the home page of the website in Australia so i assume they are trading under another name.


----------



## salesjim (29 October 2012)

i have managed to find this about jaydeep biswas http://au.linkedin.com/pub/jaydeep-biswas/42/294/442 
not much more else.
And this about silvana de cianni https://twitter.com/Silvanadecianni very difficult to find local information.


----------



## citywide (29 October 2012)

salesjim said:


> Was looking for information about Astra Resources i believe that they are ASX listed, the company i believe is run by Silvana De Cianni and Jaydeep Biswas.
> 
> I cant seem to find the home page of the website in Australia so i assume they are trading under another name.




I found this useful article about Jaydeep Biswas http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.au/companies/news/27837/astra-resources-takes-first-step-in-fulfilling-australian-agriculture-commodities-strategy-27837.html. Jaydeep has holdings in several companies.


----------



## citywide (29 October 2012)

Jaydeep has several holdings in companies, including tata and astra being the main one, they are located either in perth or adelaide if that helps you.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 October 2012)

Wikipedia page on the company is here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astra_Mining

Astra Resources Plc is the parent company of Astra Mining and is currently listed on the Frankfurt Stock Exchange under the FWB code of 9AR.

Neither of these companies is listed on the ASX, and this thread will probably be moved to the "International Markets" forum soon as a result.

Some more recent information here: http://www.bullionstreet.com/news/a...cambodia-gold-mine-acquisition-in-2-months/69


----------



## NASHIOT (21 November 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just to clarify some confusion, the Australian entity is known as Astra Mining Ltd. This was the original entity which the board wanted to list on the ASX. After careful consideration and great attention to the strategy and direction the company took opting to shy away from mining and focus on diversifying by looking at technologies and IP's, it was in the best interest to find a stock market which would have better valued the company given its large portfolio of technologies it has picked up, hence why the German (Frankfurt) stock exchange was selected. For this reason shareholders were asked to vote at the 2011 EGM to transfer all their shares into a listed UK parent company Astra Resources PLC (AR) in order to list on a European board, at which point the company was admitted and listed on the Deutsche Boerse FQB in September 2011.

Due to the FQB closing the company went into suspension and is seeking admission onto the DB Prime Standard Board under a securities prospectus.

The company does not have an Australian website, just the following website:

www.astraresources.co.uk

Dr Jaydeep Biswas is the CEO and Ms Silvana De Cianni is the Managing Director.

Dr Daniel Ghee Chong Yeoh is the companies Non Executive Finance Director and Mr Barrie Meerkin is the companies other Non Executive Director. Mr Breff Gorman is the companies Chief Operations Officer.

They have constant news releases as well as an active facebook page.

According to company news releases, the company is looking at issuing a securities prospectus shortly which is underwritten by Minevest (using their investment banks) with the aim to list on the DB Prime Standard along with a possible dual listing on the LSE.

The company has a list of projects which can all be viewed on the AR website. The most exciting would have to be T Steel and Coal Gasification which are disruptive technologies and have great potential to penetrate the market.


----------



## Metrikk (17 December 2012)

I know this might come under a beginner thread, as this is my first time looking into stocks etc, but how would one find out more about this company, i've done a tonne of research (Even finding some of your posts late 2011 NASHIOT) and i get mixed reviews on the compnay.

My dad just recently invested and i'm soon to follow (i just want to make sure i've done all my homework beforehand)

I've subscribed to newsletters, their facebook page, mostly all around trying to gather whatever information i can. And found alot of people's articles discrediting them (even one about a wikifrauds) or something. 

From what i can see NASHIOT that your posts are very positive towards the companys future, which is settling  I just hope i make the right decision - i believe the T Steel project will be awesome to see through, considering the many benefits it will get but from one of the posts i did see, i am wary that the amount of projects and how diversified the company is with its projects.


----------

